

The Secret to Making Board Meetings Suck Less - peter123
http://firstround.com/article/The-Secret-to-Making-Board-Meetings-Suck-Less

======
jjjeffrey
After reading this article I realized I have a completely unrelated nerve
wracking situation in my life that could benefit by having a "superior" work
for me rather than the other way around.

------
mvkel
It sounds like the person is making the best of bad ingredients. This board
sounds pretty inherently dysfunctional and he's come up with a structure to
mitigate that. I wouldn't say this is a great structure to mandate with any
board.

------
scottcanoni
I play buzzword bingo at my boring board meetings:
[http://www.buzzbuzzbingo.com/Business/Buzzword/](http://www.buzzbuzzbingo.com/Business/Buzzword/)

------
mikeweiss
Don't have a board?

------
MrZongle2
Tequila.

Granted, not every board will go for this approach... but the ones that do are
the ones to _stay_ on.

